# Long time lurker, first time poster.



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey, Welcome. I like your attitude. :welcome:


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Welcome to the one plank community!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Wanderlusting11 said:


> Hey all. Greetings from CT. 34 y/o lady rider approaching my 3rd season after many years not vibing with skiing. I'm still just an okay rider, but damn I love it so much I don't care. Since I switched, I've been scouring the forum for advice, opinions, and the like. Decided to finally take the leap and register. Looking forward to contributing to all the gear geek-ing and stoke.
> 
> ccasion14:


Being in CT where do you usually ride? If you're not aware the CT ski council memberships for the year should be coming out soon and you can find some really good deals there. Also, if you're looking for a likely close small hill to get to at a good price Butternut is at I think $299 for a season pass until the 30th.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome from the right coast.


----------



## Wanderlusting11 (Aug 23, 2018)

f00bar said:


> Being in CT where do you usually ride? If you're not aware the CT ski council memberships for the year should be coming out soon and you can find some really good deals there. Also, if you're looking for a likely close small hill to get to at a good price Butternut is at I think $299 for a season pass until the 30th.


Depends really. In the few seasons I’ve been riding, I’ve expanded the radius. Last season my wife got into it with me, so I anticipate our terrain will grow. Last season we went to our really local Mohawk (great for a cheap quick fix on a weekday and learning), Butternut, Stratton, and Mt. Snow. I’ll look into the ski counsel, thanks for the tip!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Wanderlusting11 said:


> Depends really. In the few seasons I’ve been riding, I’ve expanded the radius. Last season my wife got into it with me, so I anticipate our terrain will grow. Last season we went to our really local Mohawk (great for a cheap quick fix on a weekday and learning), Butternut, Stratton, and Mt. Snow. I’ll look into the ski counsel, thanks for the tip!


ct ski is a no brainer for most in ct/mass. Here's a link to last years ski days, but there are places like Mt Snow that you just show your membership and get a ticket for $45(last season at least) any day, no black outs. Butternut like $30-40, but the great thing about there is with a membership lessons are only $20 and more often than not become a private lesson if you choose the later classes that don't fill.

http://skiclub.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/Aw-1718-FV3.pdf

Memberships can be as cheap as < $10 a year for an entire family.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

My son and I started on Mohawk. IMO the best mtn(hill) in CT. But the terrain is much better at butternut. It’s not big mountain but at least you get get into a carve groove. Worth the drive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

